# two gem GEMS



## dygger60 (Jun 1, 2014)

Over time collecting I have come across many GEM jars, and they were probably the blandest most unexciting jar seriesI have seen.   Nothing really fancy about them, really run of the mill light aqua.     Well that changed last week when I came across two that were really head turners....gorgeous jars...and both unlisted asas far as I have determined....for color.      I like both of these a lot...the first is a very nice blue jar, again, unlisted in blue.  The second is a fantastic sun colored jarthat is also unlisted for sun colored, now the draw back with this one will be to find a matching insert, but it will be fun.     David


----------



## MNJars (Jun 2, 2014)

GREAT stuff in color - I've seen the second one in clear before.I think you're not the only one that thinks the GEM series is a little boring.  I've found a couple different GEMs that were unlisted for one reason or another including color.  There are a couple of VERY rare GEMs out there, also unlisted.  I still haven't received my Redbook 11 yet, so we'll see if some of them have been added.


----------



## dygger60 (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks MN, let me know what ya find out......      David


----------



## deenodean (Jun 3, 2014)

They are GEM'S indeed...


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 4, 2014)

David, seeing your Gems reminded me of one of my own...  This brilliant apple green half gallon I picked up some years ago.  Have always wondered what else was out there in "boring" Gem jars.  -Tammy


----------



## MNJars (Jun 4, 2014)

Great jar Tammy!  Wow that's a nice color.  I really hope deenodean can post a picture of one of his GEMs.  Danny, you know which one I'm talking about!I flipped through my Redbook 11 GEM section last night and there are some good ones in there.


----------



## dygger60 (Jun 5, 2014)

That is a sweet jar....woof.    Love that shade of green....that insert is awesome....wow    I have to find a nice sun colored insert for this jar now, but ya know, that is part of the funI have with this hobby....LOL...    Its a good feeling when ya find that final piece that will make a jar complete.....    Thanks for posting that picture....     David


----------



## MNJars (Jun 5, 2014)

David, I was looking through past NAG auctions and auction 7080 looks like the Ball blue jar that you pictured.  So, there are at least 2 of them out there.  It brought a good price at auction too!


----------



## dygger60 (Jun 5, 2014)

That is interesting MN....I will hunt for the insert for that as well.   This changes my disposition on those jars, there are hidden "gems"out there...LOL  sorry for the pun.   Thanks for the news.     David


----------



## MuddyMO (Jul 27, 2014)

Check out the base on this one! Carbon stringer that makes it's way up to the embossing. 





The Gem


----------

